# Any of you lucky ladies have implantation bleeding like period??



## Hope35

Congratulations!!
Just wondered if anyone had implantation bleeding that they thought was a period & then got their BFP? I thought AF had arrived last night, red blood & cramping, but 3 days early at 11dpo. Today no blood at all just creamy discharge. Have done HPT this morning which was BFN! Very strange, am very confused!!!:wacko:


----------



## charlene09

Yes I had Implantation bleeding 3 days before period was due :) and then got my BFP the day my period was due , I am lucky in some respect though as I havent come across any symptoms yet aprart from heartburn xxx


----------



## Mavis

Hello :hugs: When I got pregnant with my little boy I had no signs at all, no cramping, or implantation bleed, he was concieved after a early MC the month before and the strange thing was I had a BFN when I tested in the morning and after being down all day somthing compelled me to test again in the afternoon and I had a very strong BFP :shrug: lol. This pregnancy is totally differant apart from the pregnancy being a complete shock like you wouldnt believe as my son is only 5 months old and we certinly wern't planning quite so soon (we are over the moon tho :happydance: ) I had two days of really bad cramps and a small spot of blood on the second day of cramps then nothing more until I got my BFP xxx


----------



## jamielou

Hi hun. I had implantation bleeding. I thought it was my period making a show but then it dissapeared and had a "wet" (sorry if tmi) feeling constantly. Did a pregnancy test day after was negative but my period still didn't show so i did another one 6 days later and it was positive x


----------



## mushmouth

Hey chick,I did too... Brown blood at 12dpo that I though was AF, but was gone by morning, I then got a :bfp: 15dpo


----------



## missv09

Yes. I thought my period was about to start last tuesday because i was spotting a little. Well the spotting has stopped and I've waited and now its almost Monday, NO PERIOD. But I've took 3 pregnancy tests and all three were positive, so I'm pretty sure this is for real. Gonna go to clinic tomorrow!


----------



## SisterRose

Hey. I had bleeding on the day my AF was due, didn't even think I could be pregnant until it stopped a few hours later and never started again. Got BFP as soon as i tested 3 days later :)X


----------



## Juniper

hi hope,
i have not gotten a bfp yet, but i am going through the exact same thing right now and was wondering if you would like a buddy. have you tested again? 

i am 16dpo. at 12 dpo i starting spotting and it lasted about 30 hours then it stopped and i have no further signs of af. i took a hpt yesterday (15 dpo) and got a bfn :(


----------



## rtarbell

YES!! I thought I had my AF for 10 days.....but it started early. Then, this morning I got a :bfp: 

I was convinced it was my period! It started on the 22nd--only 5 days after my OPK. 

My boobs have been very sore...feeling a little nauseous, but that's all.


----------



## TRUCKS2

I have a problem/question... My last period was Feb 7th 2013. My TSH was high and I think that is why it stopped that or the cyst on my ovary. I took my first pill on May 24th for my TSH. on May 26th I seen really lite pink on the when I would wipe for two days (not every time) and on the 29th ONE time when I wiped there was when I thought was my period starting red blood (not a lot but some) but just that one time and I have not seen any more. So was that Implantation Bleeding or Period or neither one?


----------



## Haylee.

Haven't experienced it myself but just wanted to stay anything is possible. Good luck! X


----------



## mommyofmany

Okay ladies I'm in need of help! To sum it up we had sex 7/17 and on the 1st I had spotting, 2nd I had a light redish dark brownish (figured it was af so used a junior tampon and panty liner all day, 3rd spotting, and the fourth spotting. Not normal for me at all!!! I've gained weight, eating everything in sight, feeling sick, boobs hurt and itch...u name it I got it! I've had four pregnancies with three daughters trying for a boy.implantation or weird period?


----------



## xprincessx

congratulations x


----------



## Newlywed2012

Hi ladies, so I had one day of so called AF which was extremely light and have had nothing yesterday or today. I'm actually thinking of testing tomoz. Still having symptoms and actually today my glands are up a treat. Am I just holding on to a dream and is it possible to have a medium flow for a day and still even be pregnant. I know it sounds ridiculous but my period is normally the same way every month and I haven't even had AF symptoms. Ahhh driving myself mad!


----------



## amanda111308

I had implantation bleeding 3 days before a positive pregnancy test! It was bright red in a ewcm and I only noticed it once while wiping after using the bathroom. I thought AF was gonna come early. I waited 3 days and nothing was starting so ai took a test ad BFP!! Good luck!!


----------



## mel28nicole

I had bleeding that was like a period 10 days before my missed period, but it only lasted a couple hours. I had some spotting the day before, bleeding for a couple hours, and then a little bit of brown discharge and that's it. But I didn't get a positive on my test til I was 2 weeks late, 24 days after the bleeding so I'm still not sure if it really was a period or not; my OB wouldn't do a date scan since I was so sure of my last period of May 17th.


----------



## svetayasofiya

amanda111308 said:


> I had implantation bleeding 3 days before a positive pregnancy test! It was bright red in a ewcm and I only noticed it once while wiping after using the bathroom. I thought AF was gonna come early. I waited 3 days and nothing was starting so ai took a test ad BFP!! Good luck!!

That is me right now. I'm grasping at straws hoping it's implantation. I'm only CD25 (normally a 28 day cycle)...... The red makes me think I'm out but after reading what you wrote. Mine was also in EWCM. :shrug:


----------



## proud mummy

I've just had 3 days of implantation bleeding which I thought was the start of af. But then nothing today so decided to test and got :bfp:


----------



## Hang stacy

Hi, I am new to this website and I was wondering about implantation bleeding too. 2 days before my period is due I had brown spotting. I had some on my underwear and when i wiped there was some brown on the tissue and along with it was some creamy discharge. I had the brown spotting for a day and after that I had period looking blood. I'm hoping to be pregnant. I took a pregnancy test this morning but got a negative. I feel like I am probably testing too early so I am waiting to get tested again soon.


----------



## JessV

Hi everyone I am trying to get pregnant, my period isn't due for another week, i am extremely regular but 2 days ago I got mild cramps and then yesterday cramps with spotting, this morning it was a little heavier nothing like a period but more then spotting. Dark with lots of brown. still have cramps but they are going away. On Sunday I woke up and I just wanted to cry all morning for NO reason at all, in the afternoon I wanted to kill someone, lol. Now I am not sure but I think that it is the implantation but I have never gone through this so please help with your opinions? if the implantation started 2 days ago, when do you think I should take a pregnancy test? Thank you


----------



## svetayasofiya

I would wait until the day before or the day of your expected period. Any sooner I find can be too disappointing. It sounds promising. My red spotting turned out to be IB and I had FIERCE cramps too. Worse than I usually get with my period if you can believe. I am now 7 1/2 weeks pregnant! :thumbup:


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

I did but I got implantation bleeding after my :bfp: which lead me to think my period had started but another test confirmed my bfp but it did look exactly like a period


----------



## fluterby429

Today is CD25. Not due for af until Thursady (5 days away) This morning I got kind of a sharp pain in my left ovary area. It happened a couple of times for a few seconds. A few hours later I had brown CM when I wiped. I've been having dull cramps and low back ache since. IB?


----------



## Flower Lily

Hi everyone. So pleased to read there other people out there who are as confused as I am!
I started getting cramps Wednesday and Thursday last week, my poor fiance had to put up with my "if you say one more word, I'll rip your head off" mood, even though he was only asking if I was alright. 
Friday I thought the game was up as when I went to the loo there was brown discharge as I wiped. Later that day it developed into what I would call period blood, but again, only when I wiped. That disappeared on Saturday and turned into minimal. It's so weird! The thing is, I came off cerazette last month so not sure when my period would have been due. When I've come off it in the past, my next period has been very heavy, which is why I find this one so strange. . . 
How long do you ladies think I should wait before I test?


----------



## fluterby429

I'm trying to wait 3 days


----------



## michelleann

me!! i had 3 days of bleeding then got a surprise BFP on what i thought was CD17 ...... i did not believe it until i spent nearly £100 on pregnancy tests over the first few weeks! we are now 30 weeks pregnant with a little girl :)


----------



## PurpleBeanie

I had a miscarriage on 20th April at 2 months. It was a full natural miscarriage and a surprise pregnancy, cause i didn't even know I was pregnant, I had 2 months of red and brown discharge. I was due to start my period on Monday but for 3 days i just got thick brown discharge until early hours Thursday i shot up in bed ran to the toilet to be greeted by a mad gush of red heavy bleeding. This lasted for the whole of Thursday with the odd clot, brown tinge and horrendous cramps but by Friday it started to tail off back to brown discharge and no cramps & today nothing, a week prior to this bleed i was experiencing off and on pink discharge and the odd 5 minute sharp abdominal pain every other day. Today I've had 2 sharp pains in my left abdominal side that literally took the breath right out of me and at the moment I've been having a dull ache in my right side For the last 4hrs when I'm sat down, my periods are normally 4 days of heavy bleed and I've read that after a miscarriage to expect your first period to be heavy with clots. But this one was weird! Its like no period I've ever experienced in my life, could this have been implantation bleeding or was it an actually period. Im totally confused. Cause after my first pregnancy i actually took a pregnancy test but it came back negative hence why i also didn't think I was pregnant.*


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

i been spotting today, at first i was sad thought witch came 3days early as shes not due til wednesday, but then i went googlin and found ib actually happens around the time of expected af. having backache today so just waiting my :BFP: now, probabally wednesday? the great thing is for me its my birthday friday so a friday :BFP: would be totally awesome. for me it started with quite a bit of blood but looked diff than af blood, more pink.


----------



## Kiwiberry

I did not have implantation bleeding. The only bleeding I have had was at 7w1d. It was a tiny spot when i wiped an only happened once. Sorry I am of no help to you but did not want to read and run!


----------



## Moet

Ok I am going through this right now too! Normally my cycles are long, 42 days ish. On cd23 and 24 I had pink spotting in cm. Then cd25 I had light bright red bleeding. Then next day it stopped. What the heck?


----------



## Moet

omg...got a very faint pink second line on a frer today! Hope its the start of a bfp!


----------



## eleanor12

Hi everyone!

I registered an account just so I could post in this forum, since you ladies have helped me! Perhaps I can help someone else. 

Background: 26yrs, 115lbs, average cycle 29 days, but not like clockwork 

My DH and I are not actively trying to conceive (usually using pull-out method but that is all), recently had unprotected sex, no pull-out, day before ovulation. 

10 dpo noticed light brown spotting- not much (odd, I have never spotted in my life before- it's just, hello AF! Was very puzzled. Not expecting AF for 6 more days)

11 dpo more brown spotting. 

12 dpo more brown spotting, red towards end of day- but still, not much blood. Usually by day 3 of AF I would be well into the thick flow of things.

Before spotting, I had lower backache- odd, because I stretch a lot.
Mild cramping, lots of gas, was constipated but now pooing all the time
weird tummy tingles (best way I can describe it)
No heavy breasts (but I am only an A cup so...)
SOOO. TIRED.
SOOO. HUNGRY. 

OK!! internet search says perhaps pregnancy! I never had a period like this before, so I am keeping tabs. I plan to test tomorrow (can't wait, and if still no regular AF, I shall test again this weekend) I am happy if I am pregnant, and happy if not, so it's a win-win for me either way. But I shall update so hopefully can help other ladies who may have experienced something similar!

In the meantime...anyone have any input for me? Thank you, most wonderful pregnancy-blogging women!


----------

